# Androiddaten in Windows auslesen?



## -Atlanter- (26. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte eben mittels Windows und Treesize mein Androidhandy etwas aufräumen, dabei stehe ich allerdings vor dem Problem, dass zwar im Explorer angezeigt wird. 

"Interner Speicher 1,79GB frei von 11,4GB"

aber wenn ich dann I in die eigentlichen Ordner reinschaue sind nur die meisten Daten gar nicht zu sehen. Nur Fotothumbnails (über 2GB!), Whatsapp Images/Videos und ca. 5 Apps und 10 leere Ordner sind zu sehen, selbes Bild bei Treesize Free. In der Summe lediglich 3,4GB.

Die Frage ist wie kann ich in Windows die anderen (definitv vorhandenen) Daten vom internen Speicher anzeigen bzw. was mache ich falsch? Ich will ja schließlich auchmal richtige Daten auf den PC sichern und nicht nur Thumbnails.

Bei der (fast leeren) SD-Karte gibt es allerdings keine Probleme. Hier wird jede Datei vom PC ausgelesen so wie ich es eigentlich erwartet habe.


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Juni 2018)

Was für Daten willst du denn genau auslesen, die nicht im Google-Konto respektive einer Cloud gesichert werden können? Ist das Telefon denn auch gerootet, so dass ein Eingriff in das tiefere System überhaupt möglich ist?


----------



## claster17 (26. Juni 2018)

Man braucht nicht mal Root. Entweder man macht das über einen Dateimanager direkt auf dem Handy oder per ADB.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. Juni 2018)

> Was für Daten willst du denn genau auslesen, die nicht im Google-Konto respektive einer Cloud gesichert werden können? Ist das Telefon denn auch gerootet, so dass ein Eingriff in das tiefere System überhaupt möglich ist?


- Ich nutze bislang kein Clouds/Onlinesicherungen für private Daten, abgesehen von Savegames.
- Auslesen will ich eigentlich nur die Kamera(foto)daten. 
- Ansonsten wollte ich nur die unnötigen Speicherfresser finden und auf die SD-Karte schieben. Das ist der eigentliche Grund. Nur ist der Androiddateimanager 100fach unübersichtlicher als Treesize, wo ich auf übersichtlichen 24Zoll haargenau anzeigen kann welcher Ordner wie viel Speicherplatz belegt. 

Das Telefon ist nicht gerootet. Ich hätte eigentlich angenommen, dass man auch so auf alle App- und Bilddaten zugreifen kann. Aber da lag ich wohl falsch mit meiner Vermutung.



> Man braucht nicht mal Root. Entweder man macht das über einen Dateimanager direkt auf dem Handy oder per ADB.


Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich mit dem Dateisystem von Android nicht besonders auskenne, aber was bedeutet in diesem Fall ADB?


----------



## claster17 (26. Juni 2018)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Nur ist der Androiddateimanager 100fach unübersichtlicher als Treesize



Du sollst ja auch nicht den vorinstallierten Müll vom Hersteller verwenden, sondern sowas wie Solid Explorer, wo genau das gleiche möglich ist


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Treesize wird das sowieso nichts, weil das Handy als mobiles Gerät und nicht als Laufwerk erkannt wird.



> Ich hätte eigentlich angenommen, dass man auch so auf alle App- und Bilddaten zugreifen kann.



Das geht problemlos mit Androiddateimanagern.
Kameraaufnahmen landen immer im Ordner DCIM.



> was bedeutet in diesem Fall ADB?



ADB steht für Android Debug Bridge.
In diesem Fall wäre das die Holzhammermethode, womit du mit einem einzigen Befehl den gesamten Speicher des Geräts auf deinen PC kopieren kannst. Das ist zwar kein direkter Zugriff, aber dann könntest du mit deinem geliebten Treesize die Ordner durchforsten und anschließend auf dem Handy entsprechend ausmisten.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2018)

Du kannst auch einstellen, dass die Bilder auf der SD-Karte gespeichert werden. Dann kannst du die einfach in den PC stecken.

Als Dateimanager nutze ich bei Android den ES Datei Explorer.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (27. Juni 2018)

MyPhoneExplorer kann ich sehr empfehlen.
Gibt es als Freeware für Windows,  passend dazu die App zur Kommunikation für deinen Androiden.
Kommunikation zum PC via USB, Bluetooth oder WiFi möglich, lässt dir sämtliche Ordernstrukren anzeigen und verwalten,  Zugriff auf den Call Log, SMS, Back Up erstellen, APKs sichern etc.
Thumbnails der Kamera findest du so z.B. unter Datenträger - interner Speicher - DCIM - .thumbnails


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Programm/App+Empfehlungen. Da habe ich was zum ausprobieren dieses Wochenende.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Juli 2018)

Du hast die Möglichkeit bei jeder App, die Daten auswirft, seperat den Ausgabe Pfad auf die ext. Speicherkarte zu setzen,  per default wird nämlich immer der interne Speicher genutzt. Unter Einstellungen findest das eigentlich bei allen Apps. Da du das aber anscheinend nicht getan hast, bleiben dir 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder du besorgst dir das Stock Recovery und flasht das System neu, mit der Option den kompletten internen Speicher zu löschen oder du rootest das Telefon. Ersteres löscht auf jeden Fall alle deine Benutzerdaten im Telefon und Zweiteres ist riskant, da man nicht vorhersagen kann welche Daten erhalten bleiben. Hängt stark von der Methode ab. Am besten du besorgst dir vorher die Backup App vom Telefon Hersteller. Damit lassen sich auch einige Daten ohne Root sichern. Alle geht ohne Root leider nicht.  

So wie du dein Handy zugemüllt hast empfehle ich dir 1. Möglichkeit mit dem Hersteller Backup.  Bei der übrigbleibenden Datenmenge, bei Möglichkeit 2, würde sogar ein erfahrener Rootbenutzer verzweifeln.  Rooten tut man am besten wenn man ein ganz frisches System hat.


----------

